# Sweater designing/pattern writing



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I found a photo of a cardigan I would love to knit, but have never written my own pattern for something so ambitious. (I've made sweaters from patterns and have knitted easy things like scarves without patterns) This cardigan has simple cables, a collar, and button/buttonhole facings. It would be knit in pieces, then seamed. What are your experiences with designing your own sweaters? How do you figure things like the decreases for armhole shaping? Is much of it just trial and error?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm doing a swatch and then calculate necessary stitches and rows.
easiest to start is to take an old sweater and measure it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have you checked on Ravelry to see if maybe there isn't a pattern already for a sweater as simple at that? That is what I'd do. Unless you have a bug to design your own, that is  If you can find a sweater that you can physically put hands on it would be easy to calculate stitches per inch, size of yarn, needles, and size/measurements.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Swatches, measurements, and figuring out gauge isn't a problem. How do you figure when and how many decreases to make for the armholes and top of sleeves?

I started to look on Ravelry, but there are sooooo many patterns to look through. I'll just keep plugging along, I guess.

How did your self-designed sweaters turn out? Is there anything you would or wouldn't do again when making them?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There are some good books out there on sweater construction. If you have a good library with an inter-library load program you can find a book to help. You might also try doing a Google search using Sweater construction or other specific areas of concern you might have. There is some really good info out there and there may even be some videos that would help you. Especially if you are a visual learner.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, I'll look into the library books.

I'm still looking at Ravelry... (have now added about a dozen unrelated patterns to my queue)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL, Ravelry is like that. You do know about filtering the pattern search down to your specific needs and wants right?


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Yes, I love the pattern search filter on Ravelry!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

you need to take measurements from the person the sweater is for. 
then make a sketch as how the sweater should look like. put it on paper and wright measurements next to it. then you can calculate decrease/increase where you need it.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

There is software for designing. Sweater Wizard is the title of it and I think Patternworks carries it.

You could also google sweater pattern generator. There are a few free pattern generators online.

Two books that I find useful are "Knitting By Design" by Mary Anne Erickson and Eve Cohen and "The Knitter's Handy Book of Sweater Patterns" by Ann Budd.

Knitting By Design gives step by step instructions to creating a schematic and using it to write a pattern. It give a fill-in-the-blanks pattern to design a sweater pattern.

Ann Budd's book gives basic patterns in a range of sizes and gauges and helps you modify them to your own design.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

there is another one that is very helpful Knitwear design workshop by Shirley Paden.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for introducing me to the modern world! I Yahoo-searched sock pattern generator and got a great site hooked up with Ravelry that has short row TOES - never would have imagined that detail, just finished a pixie slipper with a short row heel that I think works better for a slipper than a regular turned sock heel.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toe-up-sock-generator



freelove said:


> There is software for designing. Sweater Wizard is the title of it and I think Patternworks carries it.
> 
> You could also google sweater pattern generator. There are a few free pattern generators online.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

My best-fitting self-designed sweater relied on Barbara Walker's Knitting from the Top. You can try it on as you go, and there are no seams to sew at the end. Most important, though, is to make a swatch beforehand at least 6" x 6". If you're doing cables, be sure to do them in a swatch as they pull the fabric in so you need to have more stitches than with flat knitting. I rarely use a pattern anymore as I find much of the challenge of knitting is doing the design and seeing how it works. So I say use Ravelry for inspiration, but go for your own design. Good luck!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Katherine in KY said:


> My best-fitting self-designed sweater relied on Barbara Walker's Knitting from the Top. You can try it on as you go, and there are no seams to sew at the end. Most important, though, is to make a swatch beforehand at least 6" x 6". If you're doing cables, be sure to do them in a swatch as they pull the fabric in so you need to have more stitches than with flat knitting. I rarely use a pattern anymore as I find much of the challenge of knitting is doing the design and seeing how it works. So I say use Ravelry for inspiration, but go for your own design. Good luck!


where is the agree button??
how could i forget the book from barbara walker.


----------

